# easy camping meals



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

anyone have any easy camping meals that they would like to share


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=50&t=4817

For some reason I had never heard of the omlet in a bag trick---------- really is a good one. Make sure it's a top notch baggie and a camp coffee pot works great to boil it in, because of the shape of the coffee pot it keeps the bags floating up straight.


----------

